

Google+ Hangout scheduling just got simple - taxonomyman
http://www.schedulehangout.com?hn

======
dallas
I play in _cough_ Dungeons & Dragons _cough_ games in Hangouts and this looks
tremendously useful.

The participants are usually spread out across the world... the option to view
Hangout times in in terms of local time would be _excellent_.

Secondarily, the ability for the organizer to review the attendees' local
times for each proposed timeslot would be great too. It'd be nice to know that
your timeslot wouldn't be 3am for half the attendees.

~~~
taxonomyman
Great idea. Added to whiteboard. It's been a Looong time since I played D&D -
great memories. reply

~~~
dallas
Cheers!

(I only got back into it recently after a long break since I was 14 or so. I'm
not keen on the new products but the 80s era stuff is retro-excellent.)

------
dallas
Another good feature would be to make the event open so people could enter
their details to register. At the moment, the organiser still has to use
another channel to ask "who's in?" and collect e-mail addresses.

------
resnamen
Slick! How about a "quick create" option, like in Google Calendar? That's how
I create all my Calendar entries, though your average user is probably more
adept at mousing than free text entry :P

------
fsiefken
Great idea, do you already have ical integration? Public hangout category,
language or location search (or combination)?

~~~
taxonomyman
ical on the whiteboard. Will add others suggestions.

------
taxonomyman
Feedback would be great.

~~~
sp332
This looks pretty slick! Just one thing that bit me: You have the dates and
times (and the cutoff date and time) already filled out with defaults, but I
can't just accept them. If if try, it says they are invalid, so I have to go
back and select the exact same dates and times from the menu. I think it would
be better if you left them blank, or pre-populate with text that can't be
confused for a valid entry. e.g. "choose a date" instead of "Friday, December
2, 2011"

edit: hm, it actually says "Friday, _November 11_ , 2011" but apparently I
didn't read past the word "Friday". Still kind of confusing :)

~~~
taxonomyman
Good point. We caught that UI issue, but somehow that crept back in.

